# Klaus Florian Vogt



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

What do you think about this controversial artist?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Is" just not bad" also so a answer?


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

He seems so divisive that I've never even consider that answer lol


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> He seems so divisive that I've never even consider that answer lol


I always say: one learns something new every day on this wonderful forum.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)




----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Bonetan said:


> The same aria on stage


I know that one, personally I am a Kaufmann addict, I do like a somewhat "darker" voice.
Mind you nothing wrong with Vogt.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

I also like a darker voice in Wagner. Its so hard for me to imagine him being heard in the house, but by all acounts, he is. I hope we hear from someone who has heard him live.


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Pretty face, pretty voice. He should be singing operetta arias at Andre Rieu concerts on Public Television, complete with fund-raising breaks in which two folksy announcers who know nothing about music assure us that he's one of the world's greatest tenors.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Woodduck said:


> Pretty face, pretty voice. He should be singing operetta arias at Andre Rieu concerts on Public Television, complete with fund-raising breaks in which two folksy announcers who know nothing about music assure us that he's one of the world's greatest tenors.


Yes! This sums up how I feel. Thanks Woodduck. Your wordsmithery is unparalleled


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I have heard Mr. Vogt singing live quite a few times.

In my view, his best role by far is not Wagnerian, but Paul, from "Die Tote Stadt". 

His singing is indeed divisive. For instance, here, in Madrid's Wagnerian circles, there are many who regard Vogt as too suave, his voice too light, his singing too artificial... while others (less in numbers) are really appreciative of his art. Nevertheless, he has been pretty successful in German theaters, including Bayreuth, singing Tannhäuser, Lohengrin, Parsifal, Walther,...

In the theater, his voice projects very well and he is a pretty good vocal actor. I remember one big discussion about his Lohengrin, with some people saying that his voice was totally out of synch with the role, having childish overtones, while others were impressed by the purity of the sound, and how well it represented a kind of angelical being. Even if I understand the arguments of the first group (and I'm reasonably sure that Wagner himself would prefer a darker voice for the role), I rather enjoy the experience of listening to this unconventional Lohengrin. 

So, in my view, he is a fantastic Paul, my clear favorite for the role. And a quite interesting singer for many Wagnerian roles. About other characters he has sung, like Florestan, Bacchus or Faust, I'm not really a big fan.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

schigolch said:


> I have heard Mr. Vogt singing live quite a few times.
> 
> In my view, his best role by far is not Wagnerian, but Paul, from "Die Tote Stadt".
> 
> ...


Thank you for this insight!


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

I have heard him live as Parsifal. Hearing him over the orchestra was no problem. But for my taste his voice should be darker and he should sing 'uglier' at times...


----------



## howlingfantods (Jul 27, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> He seems so divisive that I've never even consider that answer lol


I'm with Pugg -- not bad is pretty much how I feel about him. Extremely choir-boyish for the roles he takes, but it works ok but not great for Lohengrin and Parsifal. Not my cuppa, but he wouldn't keep me away from a performance.


----------



## kineno (Jan 24, 2015)

Bonetan said:


> I also like a darker voice in Wagner. Its so hard for me to imagine him being heard in the house, but by all acounts, he is. I hope we hear from someone who has heard him live.


I heard him as Lohengrin at Bayreuth in 2011. The voice is quite powerful. It's easy to see how the light timbre could give the opposite impression when heard on a recording.


----------

